# Craftsman TS Arbor Size



## Improv (Aug 13, 2008)

I got a Craftsman 113.298762 10" table saw off Craigslist for $75 the other day and found a pdf of the manual online. Unfortunately, they don't explicitly list the arbor size, so I was hoping someone who knows might share that before I just take the blade off and measure it.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

It's more than likely 5/8".












 







.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

cabinetman said:


> It's more than likely 5/8".
> .


Yep...should be 5/8".


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

yup agreed, i think one of the t/s's i had was the 113.298720 and it was 5/8". Yes i've had more then 1 emerson Cman t/s..I might have a buying t/s's addiction..Just about went and grabbed up one today with the 24/12 fence due to it being relisted for 90 dollars. lol


----------

